# adding more fish



## roborovski (Jul 29, 2008)

i have a 10 gallon tank with:
4 dwarf platies
2 albino cory cats



Any suggestions for more fish? honey gouramis?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

how about a small shoal of neon tetra's or white cloud mountain minnows??

or if you would like a fish with more personality perhaps a dwarf gourami or a honey gourami?

They would all work


----------



## roborovski (Jul 29, 2008)

would i be able to keep 2 honey gouramis


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, I should think so but after that don't add any more fish otherwise your filter wont be able to keep up!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd say 1 dwarf gourami. I'd also get rid of your albino cories, they prefer shoals of 6+ and your 10 gallon doesn't have room for it. Get some dwarf cories instead (habrosus, pygmaeus, hastatus)


----------



## roborovski (Jul 29, 2008)

im not getting rid of my cories ive had the pair for over a year and they stilll like chasing each other and are very healthy


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Have it your way, I'm just stating what would probably be best for them.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 2 albino cories and wouldn't want to split them up for anything...because they are perfectly happy! 

Look how many fish I have in my 10 gallon, it still seems bare and there is lots of swimming room. I dont have to worry about the filter not keeping up because i have two.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

my 20g has like 30+ guppies as well as 3 cories and you wouldnt expect them to keep up with feeding time, but its quite surprising actually. ive had them for 3 years and theyre just as healthy as ever ;D.

and yes i know i shouldnt have 30+ guppies, im figuring a way to hopefully give them to my LFS.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool..Im not on my own then!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I just wanted thrown in my opinion on this matter. If you want gouramis I would go with the Blue Gouramis (not to be confused with Blue Paradise Gouramis) as they are gentle and really do belong in a community tank. As far as cories go I have found that the species tend to shoal together. I have 4 Albino Cories and 4 Emerald Cories in my Semi-Aggressive tank and I see them all shoal together fairly often.


----------

